# shrinkage in casting



## خالد ساماكا (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتي بارشادي لكتاب او بحث حول موضوع تقلصات الانكماش في السباكة shrinkage in castingوجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng mohamed fathy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------

